# Aunt Sarah E.K. Industries



## eglas (Dec 30, 2015)

I would like to know what I could sell my Aunt Sarah wood burning stove made by E.K. Industries in Galesvill, WI


----------



## mellow (Dec 31, 2015)

Depends on condition and how bad people want them in your area, but generally you can get $200-$600 for most non-epa stoves on Craigslist.


----------

